# Bombs Away!!



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

@Randy956 hit me with 6 cc's and 2 Illusions. Generous man right there! Thanks a ton dude.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> @Randy956 hit me with 6 cc's and 2 Illusions. Generous man right there! Thanks a ton dude.


Nice hit there!! But i think you put this in the pipe side of puff lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Yup. Looks like i did. Lol. Damn Monday mornings.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> Yup. Looks like i did. Lol. Damn Monday mornings.


Happens to us all lol. Perhaps dino can move it for you. @UBC03

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

This is something even Dave @Ranger0282 hasn't done in quite some time ... ha

Nice hit @Randy956 very nice selections.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

MyFatherFan said:


> This is something even Dave @*Ranger0282* hasn't done in quite some time ... ha
> 
> Nice hit @*Randy956* very nice selections.


I thought me putting stuff in the wrong section was the only reason Puff even made the technical ability to move Threads to where they belong.....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I thought me putting stuff in the wrong section was the only reason Puff even made the technical ability to move Threads to where they belong.....


It's how I got practice Dave...it's moved

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's how I got practice Dave...it's moved
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You're Welcome!! Glad I could help..


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

:grin2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Daaayyyumm! Nice hit!

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

BOOM 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent hit !


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Bombtastic!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice job Randy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

